# "MAC foundations suck!"



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 6, 2008)

The thread title aren't my words, however I was looking for some info on another cosmetics board site on some MAC foundations, and that was one of the responses I got, with a lot of people agreeing.

Is this the general consensus?

I have to admit, I'm a total MAC foundation virign. I'm a total MAC whore when it comes to their pigments, lipsticks, glosses, MSF's etc.. but when it comes to their foundation, I can't say I've ever tried them.

The main reason for this is that I find their lightest shades like NW15 and NC15 too yellow on me so I usually go to Lancome, or Laura Mercier for foundation.

However, I've come across people dismissing MAC's foundations all the time. Are they really that bad, or what is it about them that doesn't appeal to people?

I actually really want to try a MAC foundation, however over here in Ireland MAC foundation is *pricey* like $80! Sooo.. I don't wanna waste my money on something I won't like/can't wear. But on saying that I'm totally lemming one of their compacts like their Moistureblend - but I also wanna try out their Mineralize Loose Foundation - which would be best for dry skin? And which is paler, I keep reading that the Mineralize Loose runs darker?

Would love to hear everyone's comments on the various MAC foundations. Why you like/dislike them, or what brands do you favour over MAC when it comes to foundation?

Thanks peeps!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 6, 2008)

I use MAC foundations religiously, but I think foundation is a really personal thing and whats right for someone can be completely wrong for another. I use MACs studio fix fluid in NC15, and also I use the Studio Fix Powder in NC15, I really love them and I think they are great quality. I also use MACs concealers as well.

Id say, figure out what your needs are in a foundation?

Do you like a matte look? If so, try studio fix (powder or fluid depending on which is your choice)
Do you lile a dewy look? try mineralize satinfinish, etc etc etc.

Talk to the MAC artists about what your needs are as far as coverage (light - heavy), what look you like (matte or dewy), and whether you want powder or liquid, then they can match you up to the foundation they think is best suited for you. Then, get a sample and try it out, if youre sold on it then go and buy it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in my opinion, mac foundations are great, but a lot of companys make good foundations.


----------



## talste (Jun 6, 2008)

So far MAC foundations are a miss for me. I've only tried Mineralize Satinfinish & studio stick and both just don't agree with my skin type. Im considering trying the Mineralize loose foundation to see how I go with that before I write them off completely.


----------



## ewlialovesme (Jun 6, 2008)

I really like Face & Body foundation. To me, it's pretty much the best quality and most cost-effective of the MAC foundations. It comes in a large squeeze-y bottle that is hygenic, much larger than the usual 30ml size bottles that foundations usually come in. It also never breaks me out.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't like mac's foundations, they really disagree with my skin.  
But it's different for everyone, so if you are curious i'd try one out.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 6, 2008)

Like another poster, I have studio fix fluid in nw15 and studio fix powder in nw20. I really like both of these foundations. I use the fluid and then set it with powder and I was really surprised because it gave me really good coverage but when i touched my face it still felt light and not like i had much makeup on. i have fairly dry skin and could never wear powder by itself because it made my face feel all tight, but i if i'm going nowhere special i just use the powder on its own. still gives great coverage and i don't get that tight feeling as with other powders. 
studio fix might run a LITTLE dark. i'm fairly pale and the nw15 is more of a summer colour for me.


----------



## jbid (Jun 6, 2008)

foundations are pricey here in turkey as well, but mac gives samples for liquid foundations. so far i tried satinfinish, hyper real and i'm gonna try face and body. it's a good way to find out how your skin reacts, how long it lasts and how well is the coverage. so when you buy it, you know what your paying for.


----------



## eskiepeskie (Jun 6, 2008)

I bought my first MAC foundation when on holiday in Florida last year and the makeup artist matched me to NW15 in Studio Fix Fluid but it is way too dark for me.  I'm very pale (Scottish red-head!) and would always look really strange with it on - with a pale white neck and tanned face! 

I switched to Bobbi Brown Moisture Rich Foundation in Porcelain and it matches me perfectly.  I like the coverage it gives - I would say its "thinner" than the Studio Fix Fluid and I think goes on better.  I also have very dry skin and have found my skin is probably got better as I have been using this.  Oh and its got quite a nice scent to it too!

I probably should have tried some other types of MAC foundation before jumping ship as far as their foundations are concerned - I was just frustrated with there not really being a colour light enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you ask me this sounds like the perfect reason to take a tour of some makeup counters trying out all the different foundations till you find one you like


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

The few times I have used foundation MAC seems to be the one I like the most, but I barley ever use it, so I am a bad judge...


----------



## bebs (Jun 6, 2008)

like said above, it is a personal thing. and I personally dont like them, I find mac foundation to be a little bit to heavy and it after a while it settles into the pores and lines within my face. 

I've tried quite a few different ones from mac and other brands, the one that I'm loving at the moment is from Dior. 

but I would try before you buy, ask for a sample so you can see how it sets on your skin and how you like it before hand.


----------



## sofabean (Jun 6, 2008)

i like mac foundations. i use the liquid mineralize satinfinish foundation everyday and i haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 6, 2008)

These are my favorite foundations:
Mac Studio tech 
Laura Mercier oil free 
MUFE matte 
*I also heard Awake is really nice too. I must try it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 6, 2008)

I've tried studio fix fluid and I like it but I've used better. I really would recommend samples first though to see what's best.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 7, 2008)

I've been using MAC foundation for years. First Select SPF 15 liquid, then Studio Fix Fluid and now Mineralize Satinfinish. I prefer their liquid foundations and not the kind in the compact, I guess it's cream-to-powder, right?

To each their own, but I love my face by MAC!


----------



## rachybloom (Jun 7, 2008)

The only one I've tried is Hyper Real. I used it three years ago, when I was like 14, and first getting into MAC. I threw it away in a clean-up a year ago. I wasn't really attentive to specifics when it came to makeup when I was 14 so I can't give a good review on it. However, I've read from non-MAC addicts that they think that the foundation is too heavy. I'd say go get some samples and then buy because foundation is something that's just a trial-and-error type thing. It's pretty hard to judge foundation from other resources besides yourself! good luck


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 7, 2008)

I dont like MAC foundations either. I have a horrible problem with like an oxidation reaction where everything turns a horrible ORANGE on my skin..... MAC foundations for me a no different. I tried an EL one and the coverage was average but it settled horribly, the Chanel one was gorgeous but made my skin break out within hours and it took a week to clear up. I only use Shiseido foundation now and have no trouble with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But like the other posters have said - foundations are a personal thing, you are really going to have to try for yourself to see what works.


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys!

WellI took your advice and asked for one or two samples of just Face and Body Foundation in N1 and N2 to which I was flat out refused and almost treated with contempt with for asking about.. sooo.. I think I'll be staying clear of MAC when it comes to foundation purchases for the time being now.

Full story here:
http://specktra.net/f165/macs-stance...5/#post1156273

Think I'm gonna go for MUFE's Face and Body Foundation now instead!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 7, 2008)

i find my colouring isnt just right for mac - but ive found a match in chanel's teint innocence. foundation is a horrible thing to shop for until you find the perfect match! dont give up! lol


----------



## rbella (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree about personal preference. MAC seems to be really too thick for me. Chanel's Teint Fluide Universel was perfect for me until they decided to discontinue it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm still trying to find the perfect one for my skin.  But, I wouldn't say that MAC foundations "suck".  It just depends on what coverage you like.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't think that MAC foundations "suck" but I think that other companies have better formulations.  That being said I do really like Studio Fluid Fix coverage but I can never seem to find a shade that is just right for my fair skin.  I have had good luck with Chanel, MUFE, Dior, and Clinique foundations.  I have to say that even though I have tried numerous times I am not a big fan of mineral foundation.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 8, 2008)

I LOOOOOVE MAC but I have to agree with the sucking as far as foundations go. They are too thick and clog my pores. However for a one time use they are nice becuz I think the coverage/shades are REALLY good. But I would never use any as an everyday product.


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 8, 2008)

I have only tried Hyper Real foundation and I really really like it. It is a bit thick in its consistency but I mix it with tinted mositurizer and it goes on perfectly. Gives me such a flawless, airbrushed look!


----------



## fingie (Jul 12, 2008)

I am not a fan of MACs foundations...I have tried and tried to make it work, between SFF & Select SP 15 (in varying shades from NC/NW15-NC/NW20) and I just give up.  They turn super orange and get splotchy on me, so the only time I can use them without many problems is if I've been mystic tanning lately and am kinda orange anyway lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I've gone back to L'Oreal True Match foundation and have found it to be much better. (and cheaper!)


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cyanide.Candy* 

 
_The main reason for this is that I find their lightest shades like NW15 and NC15 too yellow on me so I usually go to Lancome, or Laura Mercier for foundation._

 
I could see NC15 being too yellow, but NW is a warm undertone and is has a pink undertone, not a yellow one. Try NW.


----------



## Ruby Lou (Jul 12, 2008)

Most people that come into my counter that say they hate our foundations have only every tried maybe one or two (and it's mainly Studio Fix they don't like). The reason MAC makes so many foundations is because ONE kind of foundation is never great for everyone. The same way I can't stand that the entire country is loving Bare Minerals when powder just isn't the best for all skin types.

If you'd like to try MAC foundations, but have had trouble with them in the past, go to a counter when it isn't as busy and explain this to your local MA. They will go through the foundations and which will probably work best on your skin and more than likely give you a few samples to find the right fit for you.

Another thing probably best to mention here is that anything MAC makes with the words 'STUDIO' before it was made for film, photography, and stage. Those formulations will be heavier. If you'd like to try something lighter, avoid those products.


----------



## nursie (Jul 12, 2008)

i've heard the 'mac foundations suck' quite a bit too, and i avoided them for the longest time until i finally tried a pressed stuido fix that i got from a cco.....i have problematic skin (ummm, you name it: sun damage, now occasional pimples but when i was younger acne, fine lines, dry areas, oily areas, red blotchy areas)....my skin is just fine with using the studio fix and it really work well to cover all the crap on my craptastic face that needs to be covered! i like stuido fix fluid too. i did try the stuido stick and studio tech and those just werent for me.....i really think foundation isnt something you can go by other people's recommendations too much because each person's skin is unique


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 12, 2008)

not all MAC foundation sucks. you just have to find the right one for you. also everyone's skin is different so whatever might work for someone might not work for you. you just have to try every foundation there is until you find the perfect one.

i really like Studio Fix Fluid but I'm going to try the other foundations MAC has and the other brands there is.


----------



## adela88 (Jul 12, 2008)

nah shes right
NW- is also very yellow.i use bobbi brown in alabaster and this white chanel primer which lightens it


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 12, 2008)

i know the studio fix liquid is popular, but it is VERY matte and that doesn't look good on me. i like the satinfinish okay, but its not my HG.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

i've been using mac foundations for years and i have to say that it's just not for me.  not only do the mua's keep giving me different shades (i've given up on letting them pick out my shade...), but even the oil-free stuff makes me look nasty.  i've used just about every foundation they offer, including the mineralized one... (except the face & body) and i recently started trying different brands.  i actually like mufe hd's and chanel's foundation way more!  my next test is going to be on nars'.  i don't have a problem so far.


----------



## Rania88 (May 5, 2011)

I'm currently living overseas in Qatar and it's very hard to find foundation color for women of color. The make up forever in the sephora here doesn't even carry anything higher than 173 in mufe hd.  Mac is one of the few shops that carrying darker colors. Before coming to Qatar I used revlon colorstay which I loved but since trying mac I found you have to find the foundation that is right for you. It's very important to sample a few Mac foundations before buying. I have found that pro longwear( I'm a nc50) foundation suits my skin best color and texture wise. People tend to lump all mac foundations into one which you cannot do because each Mac foundation has a different formula.  And I agree with Ruby Lou about powder foundations not being for everyone. Powder foundations make me look awful. And especially since I have dry skin powder foundation just magnify my dry patches. Ive tried powder and cream foundations. And I still found liquid foundations to be the best for me.


----------



## macpinayjunkie (May 27, 2012)

u live in qatar? how much are they there? such as lipsticks?blushes?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 27, 2012)

I've never used any of MAC's foundations, but it seems to me that it's Studio Fix Fluid that gets the worst reputation of all their foundations. Meanwhile, Face and Body is the most raved, while the other foundations don't get a ton of attention for whatever reason.


----------



## sampantha7 (Jun 3, 2012)

shellygrrl said:


> I've never used any of MAC's foundations, but it seems to me that it's Studio Fix Fluid that gets the worst reputation of all their foundations. Meanwhile, Face and Body is the most raved, while the other foundations don't get a ton of attention for whatever reason.[/quote  So so true; SFF isn't the greatest foundation out there!


----------



## NATlar (Jun 4, 2012)

I actually don't mind Studio Fix Fluid, it did break me out once but i stopped using it and went to Estee Lauder than went back to the Studio Fix and it didn't break me out again but at the moment am loving Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua over it, it's gorgeous with Chanel illuminating base.


----------



## Babylard (Jun 4, 2012)

Foundation is very personal. MAC has so many different foundations and I doubt that people have tried most of them before writing them off. I've tried many MUFE foundations and NARS. Many of them didn't suit my taste and so goes for MAC. After all the testing, I've found that I like MUFE Face and Body and MAC Pro Longwear. I've been through many bottles of the Pro Longwear concealer. It also depends on how you apply your foundation. Just because a formula is very thick and heavy doesn't mean it has to be that way on the skin.


----------



## thebunnykid (Jun 18, 2012)

Ruby Lou said:


> The same way I can't stand that the entire country is loving Bare Minerals when powder just isn't the best for all skin types.


  	That's because Bare Minerals formulation works great for majority of skin types.  I still use it even though I have 4 types of MAC foundations. The only downfall of their foundation is if you're allergic to Bismuth.  


  	Back to topic.  I have the SF Fluid, Powder, Face and Body and Full Coverage Foundation.  These products worked great on me even though I have very sensitive oily skin.  I think people try one type of the MAC foundations and they based everything on that if it doesn't work and it's total nonsense.  

  	I do agree that majority of the foundations tend to be yellowish... which really doesn't affect me since I'm naturally cool toned.


----------



## Jen25 (Jun 26, 2012)

I've used Studio Fix fluid for a few years and never had any issues. Picking the right foundation can be difficult, especially getting just the right color. I think the somewhat confusing MAC color system may be partially to blame.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 5, 2012)

I love Matchmaster foundation, although I sometimes have to add a little Strobe cream or mix with another foundation because it is just so matte.  But what I like about MAC foundations is that they put adequate SPF in their products.  I do wonder that they don't borrow a page from the mother company (Estee Lauder) who make great foundations and add their spin on them.  Another thing I really love about the MAC foundations is that their system of describing the tone is consistent no matter what the product, so it is way easier to match the color across all their products.  They are not the best foundations out there but I would not say that they suck.


----------



## carltonartist (Jul 12, 2012)

Working for MAC, i come across this issue alot, hearing what people think of our foundations. In all honesty, our foundations I LOVE! It really is about investigating your foundation. What would you like out of your foundation, find one suitable for your skin, and most importantly, priming the skin and how you are applying the foundations really make a difference. In all honesty, you should contact the counter manager where they refused to give you a sample, because that refusal is not really ok. You can also talk to a MAC artist at your local retail location, ask questions, and even try on the foundation. Wear it and see how it works for you. MAC's credo is all ages, all races, all sexes. I truly believe in this. I personally have never had a problem finding a foundation to match someones skin or even find a product in general that someone doesnt like. I highly recommend you try the foundations, as I KNOW you will find something you like. If you have questions about specific formulations or products in general I am more than welcome to answer them.


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

I've heard this so many times.  I guess, I am in the minority who really like some of their foundations.  I think it's like any product though, just because it didn't work for you doesn't mean that it wont well for someone else.  Personally, I don't think I could live without Prolongwear foundations.  I've never had a product make my skin look so flawless.


----------



## Sojourner (Jul 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Aubreyszepesi (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the MAC foundations, but everyone's face, needs, wants, expectations, and opinions differ. It's one of those things that people ave to try themselves to form an opinion based on the things I just listed. I prefer light coverage, and ave not found that with MAC. It took many trials and errors to discover my preference for foundation. Also keep in mind that primers can alter an opinion as well. Foundations are like a rubix cube.....or at least they have been for me.


----------



## Paisly (Aug 12, 2012)

They have all been a miss for me as well, same for the concealers.  I have a hard time finding a good shade for my dry, pale skin. The only foundation i've been recommended for dry skin would be the mineralized foundation. Not only was the shade too dark (lightest shade) but it was really heavy and made my small pores look not so small.   I also tried studio fix fluid.. and it looked cakey and not so ''flawless''
  	I have really sensitive skin and yes, both broke me out.  I tend to just stick with Nars Pure Radiant Tinted Moisturizer in Finland. Even that shade is a tiny bit dark and it's the lightest shade.  It gives minimal coverage.. but covers what i need.


----------

